
23andMe – Data Protection - wlj
https://www.23andme.com/gdpr/
======
sschueller
Wasn't data from 23andme used recently to track down some suspect via a
relative?

Giving these people your DNA is frankly nuts. All you get is some pseudo
report which is mostly made up but you are giving away your DNA and are paying
for it.

